# 11 Weeks old, too soon to tell still?



## emeraldskye (Oct 6, 2013)

Greetings,

Here are Bella (Buff Cochin), Wild Thing (Cuckoo Marans), and Lucille & Squirrel (Easter Eggers). They will be 11 weeks old on Wednesday. Is it still too soon to guess a gender? I can tell their voices are starting to change from baby chirps to something hoarser and croakier when they "cluck".








​ *Bella*








​ *Squirrel*​







​ Wild Thing








​ Lucille

I can try to get better pictures if these aren't good enough. They keep moving!!​


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think Bella and Wild Thing are pullets and I think Squirrel and Lucille are boys. My Easter Egger Roos matured very late and I was certain they were pullets until about 4 months old. They are both pea combed too so it was tougher to tell.


----------



## emeraldskye (Oct 6, 2013)

Also here's a video of them from today:


----------



## emeraldskye (Oct 6, 2013)

These came from a "sexed" run so out of ten there should theoretically only be one male. If I got two males out of four chicks then that's very bad luck. My fingers are tightly crossed still!

Oh, and Lucille is super friendly, loves to hang out on me somewhere. Would males be that social?


----------



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

They all look female to me.


----------



## emeraldskye (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you. I also posted pics to another forum and got a very strong consensus that they are all female. I also learned a lot about how to tell and I'm pretty convinced too. The main things that convinced me are: 1. Even coloring of the Easter Eggers. Males will have red/bright colors on the wings near the shoulders and the coloring all over will be more patchy and showy. 2. Also females will have a single row in the comb while males will have a triple row. With these in mind, my two EE look like females. Wild Thing (the Cuckoo Marans) is for sure female as her feathers are more black than white. Bella (the Buff Cochin) is unmistakeably a female.


----------

